
A Single Markdown Engine for GitHub Pages - mmahemoff
https://github.com/blog/2136-a-look-behind-our-decision-to-standardize-on-a-single-markdown-engine-for-github-pages
======
geraldbauer
If I may add - the real hero is Thomas Leitner. Who? The single markdown
engine doesn't (yet) write itself. Thomas Leitner has done in mostly all on it
own. Thank you. Thank you. More than 4 million downloads on RubyGems. To learn
more read the Static Times Q&A w/ Thomas Leitner [1] about kramdown and more,
for example. Cheers. [1]
[https://github.com/statictimes/questions/blob/master/01-thom...](https://github.com/statictimes/questions/blob/master/01-thomas-
leitner-kramdown.md)

------
geraldbauer
Great news for GitHub Pages (and Jekyll). FYI: If anyone is interested in
learning more about GitHub Pages (and Jekyll) - I've put together an Awesome
Jekyll page (incl. GitHub Pages) -> [https://github.com/planetjekyll/awesome-
jekyll](https://github.com/planetjekyll/awesome-jekyll) Cheers.

------
mmahemoff
Good to see this standardising, though I was hoping to read something about
working with CommonMark, which is imo the best shot at an open standard.

HTML has proven too difficult for casual input and it's crazy every social
network, CMS and forum has to pick its own crazy conventions for even basic
stuff like bold, italic. CommonMark seems like the best shot at fixing this.

